# Atlanta Plastisol Transfer Vendors?



## HippieGuy (Sep 27, 2009)

I have a couple of Tshirt designs in vector format.

I'd like to have tranfered into plastisol transfers so I could heat press the designs.

I know there are many nationally, but prefer someone local to Atlanta, GA area. I feel it betters the communication and control. Some of the designs, I wish to add my web address and it would be easier to explain 'face to face'.

If you could recommend anyone....


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I don't know of any off the top of my head. Did you check the list?


----------

